# August 4th Christening My Hillside Herfdom (SoCal)



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

I will be christening my new herf palace on Saturday, August 4th. The lounge will open at 3:00pm without an end. All are welcome to attend. 

The herf will be held in the Eagle Rock section of Los Angeles just 5 minutes from the Rose Bowl. 

PM me for directions and to let me know if you're coming. I would like to get a rough count for food and drinks. Thanks!

Big Larry aka The Other Larry aka Sekoudog aka Biggest Buckeye Fan


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Looking forward to the herf.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

This just added mighty Mertha the midget stripper--naw jus kiddin'.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> I will be christening my new herf palace on Saturday, August 4th. The lounge will open at 3:00pm without an end. All are welcome to attend.
> 
> The herf will be held in the Eagle Rock section of Los Angeles just 5 minutes from the Rose Bowl.
> 
> ...


What happened to the 28TH!!! :c

Now we are going to have to get Rob to open the deck... :al

:ss


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

Is this still Happening Bucky??? :bxs


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> Is this still Happening Bucky??? :bxs


Most certainly, but I have to warn you...I have been training my Rott to bite the balls of anyone that shows up wearing any paraphernalia resembling that school with the condom mascot.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Btw, Jose will you promise to draw us more circles.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

How far r u from Riverview CA, Or Orange County. Rancho C


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

sekoudog said:


> Btw, Jose will you promise to draw us more circles.


Circles are yours if you promise not to move the date of this one anymore!!!

If you do.... Your in BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG TROUBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE!!! :bx


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

The date is set F&%#er!! Just be here. 

Detroit...I am about 20mins. to an hour from various places in Orange County. I don't know where Riverview is, but if you mean Riverside I am about an hour from there. 

Menu: I think I will have Sloopy Joes just for Jose. Hang on Sloopy, Sloopy Hang on.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey I call BS...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I hope to make it up that way next time Larry


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

2 more days bro!!! I can't wait!!! :tu


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

My Saturday is already packed, but count me in for the next one.:ss


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

traveldude said:


> 2 more days bro!!! I can't wait!!! :tu


1 MORE DAY! :chk :chk:chk


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

traveldude said:


> 1 MORE DAY! :chk :chk:chk


I was all set, oldest boy comes home from JR guards and says "dad I made the Taplon for tomorrow night " 
great news i said ...:c


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks fellas for coming out...Yesterday has been officially designated the Hillside Christening pre-herf. The official christening will be held at the end of the month. 

I look forward to the return of some interesting characters...for those that didn't know, Aielo has a "girlfriend". (What's that all about?)


----------

